# Living in trailer while building a house - worth it?



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Here is the scenario:

We have an offer in on some acreage and it looks like it's going to go. Even if it doesn't, we are almost sure to buy something this spring/summer. This is vacant land.

We are living in a mortgaged house. We have the money to buy the property outright with cash with enough left over to put up a new pole barn.

So we are thinking a possibility would be to buy a decent used trailer (also with cash) and live on the land while we get the money together to build a house. Then of course we sell the trailer.

I'm looking at a probable two year period in the trailer. There will be hookup expenses and a loss on the trailer when we sell it. On the plus side, we won't be paying a mortgage and we get to work on the outside property while we live there, reclaiming the open field back to hay and pasture, chickens, put up fencing, etc.

If we stay in the house we are in now, we will lose money on the interest we are paying on the mortgage (we are in the 5th year of a 30 year mortgage), but won't have to move. The property we are buying is an hour drive from where we live.

We have to find out how much money we are paying in interest right now on the house, but we are wondering how much used trailers go for and how much we will lose when we sell it. We will be looking at a more modern trailer with the 2x6 outside walls. We live in the NE where we have pretty cold winters.

Just wondering what your thoughts are on these two options. We need to gather a bit more information, but I'm thinking some of you have done things like this and have a perspective that you don't find "on paper".

All suggestions, thoughts, insights, opinions are welcome.

Thanks in advance. We're excited! :banana02: :help:


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I am in favor of buying land and living in a trailer, while you build.

I did it that way, it worked for us.


----------



## roadless (Sep 9, 2006)

My dh and I bought property with a trailer on it . We lived in it while we built our home then rented out the trailer for a few years. When it came time to either sink alot of $ in it or tear it down we decided to tear it down. It was also great to be so close while the house was being built. Good Luck!


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I'd do it. Kind of depends on how you view driving to work every day, if you have kids, and what your needs for space are. 

BUT....it's certainly a worthwhile way to go while you build. For one thing, y ou're on the property and can keep it secure.

You might want to look at building a small pole barn/outbuilding. Steel building that can be used as barn, storage, garage later on...and put your trailer either up against it, or inside. Even putting in a concrete slab with a steel roof over it..no walls. That will help keep snow off your trailer, a place to park. Just something to think about. Youcould add walls later if you wanted to.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

JWK said:


> Here is the scenario:
> 
> We have an offer in on some acreage and it looks like it's going to go. Even if it doesn't, we are almost sure to buy something this spring/summer. This is vacant land.
> 
> ...


You would most likely save money and get your house built sooner this way. Being 5 years into a 30 year mortgage, you can figure 95 percent of your current house payment is interest.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My aunt and uncle did that very thing - years ago. The house was built a few yards behind the setting of the mobile home so the same water, electric and septic only had to move a few feet.

Angie


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Wisconsin Ann said:


> I'd do it. Kind of depends on how you view driving to work every day, if you have kids, and what your needs for space are.
> 
> BUT....it's certainly a worthwhile way to go while you build. For one thing, y ou're on the property and can keep it secure.
> 
> You might want to look at building a small pole barn/outbuilding. Steel building that can be used as barn, storage, garage later on...and put your trailer either up against it, or inside. Even putting in a concrete slab with a steel roof over it..no walls. That will help keep snow off your trailer, a place to park. Just something to think about. You could add walls later if you wanted to.


I agree with Ann. 

There was an article a while back in Backwoods Home on living in the pole barn (either while you build or just to live there). Can't recall the issue number, but their site is pretty intuitive, and you could find the article there.

In our experience, the longer you stay where you are, the worse it will be. We always felt like we had our feet in two different worlds before we finally got here - wish we'd moved a lot faster and done whatever it took to get here sooner.

Go for it. 

God bless you with good weather, fine friends, and excellent health!


----------



## Copacetic (Mar 29, 2009)

The steel building idea above...great idea. Wish we had done that. The frugal trailer idea can be good if the trailer will be sufficient for your family. Any way you can get out of a mortgage is a good way. Just know that trials will be there wither way you go and communication in the family will be key to keep sanity...


----------



## BlackWillowFarm (Mar 24, 2008)

We plan on doing that when our last child graduates.

I would just add that you should check the zoning laws in your area to be sure it's allowed. They might require you to put your septic system in before you can live there in the trailer.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

The most important questions (from my experience) is not the one you are asking. Do you know where you will get your water, where you will put your waste, and how will you get to the building site when it is muddy? Also is electric cheap to install?

Rain catchment, followed by filtering and UV treatment, sawdust toilet / gray water (subject to local codes if any), and chains can work wonders. Most people (not us) would die without a microwave though. Generators are ok for an hour or so a day, but get a quiet one if you can, and a Honda!

The poster who asked where you will have to drive to work and if you have children is spot on also.


----------



## goatsareus (Jun 23, 2007)

we did it and would do it again. And we only lived 10 miles from the new site. It was worth it being on site. Before we moved there, we first had a barn raising and put in electric and developed a spring. We put the trailer close to the barn, did not have septic at the trailer, used an out house, but we did have hot and cold running water at the trailer which was a step up for us....boy those were the days. We sought out and bought an old, 30 yo, trailer that had some nice features, wood cabinets, but we could not ignor the fact it was 8 feet wide and 35 feet long. It gave us a whole new perspective on life. We lived in that trailer for 2 years, 7 months, 6 days and 4 hours.


----------



## littlebitfarm (Mar 21, 2005)

That's pretty much what I did. Lived in the trailer until the land was paid off. But with hills and floodplain, there was only one good house site that I liked. Unfortunately, I stuck the trailer right where the house needed to be. So I moved into a 14 X 14 shed for the 5 months it took to build the house. The good thing is it was easy to connect to the well and septic system and the driveway was in the right spot too. 

Bought the trailer for $5000. Sold it 9 years later (lived in town until the trailer was paid off and used it as a down payment on the land) for $4200. Less than $100 a year for "rent", seems like a deal to me!

Kathie


----------



## Katey (Oct 1, 2007)

Don't buy a "decent" trailer and plan on selling it at a loss. Buy one that is old enough that it won't depreciate any more in the two years you'll have it, and sell it for what you paid for it when you're done with it.


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

BlackWillowFarm said:


> We plan on doing that when our last child graduates.
> 
> I would just add that you should check the zoning laws in your area to be sure it's allowed. They might require you to put your septic system in before you can live there in the trailer.




Bingo. It's not allowed. I left out some information that I took for granted that is necessary to make a decision or give advice. Can't live in a pole barn but I'll have to check on the septic regs. I'm pretty sure you have to have one before living on site. That would complicate things.


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Rick said:


> The most important questions (from my experience) is not the one you are asking. Do you know where you will get your water, where you will put your waste, and how will you get to the building site when it is muddy? Also is electric cheap to install?
> 
> Rain catchment, followed by filtering and UV treatment, sawdust toilet / gray water (subject to local codes if any), and chains can work wonders. Most people (not us) would die without a microwave though. Generators are ok for an hour or so a day, but get a quiet one if you can, and a Honda!
> 
> The poster who asked where you will have to drive to work and if you have children is spot on also.



Well can be drilled, drive put in, electric on site. These all can be paid for before the trailer. I just can't afford the house right now.

I will be a lot closer to work at the new place. I got my job two years ago after we had lived where we are now for three years. I have two children. * year old boy and 10 year old girl.


----------



## JWK (Apr 8, 2006)

Katey said:


> Don't buy a "decent" trailer and plan on selling it at a loss. Buy one that is old enough that it won't depreciate any more in the two years you'll have it, and sell it for what you paid for it when you're done with it.


Good thought! Definately something to look into.


----------



## Common Tator (Feb 19, 2008)

Look at craigslist.org for your mobile home. They have cheap and even some free ones!


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

When we bought our land, we lived in a travel trailer for a while. Loved it, but moved into our manufactured home when the weather started to get cold.

Your situation (being in the north) sounds different. What I would suggest you consider is making a 24' x 24' building as an eventual garage or outbuilding, but using 2" x 6" studs and insulating. If you build one with a sleeping loft, you would have sufficient living space for a year or two. What you will find you DON'T have in these scenarios is storage and shop space. A couple thousand will buy you a shipping container that could be used.


----------



## frankcassiesmom (Sep 28, 2004)

A good friend of ours did this and this is what we will do if we ever move to a bigger piece of land. They dug and built their basement and lived in IT. He crudely made it into a mini apartment of sorts, and them and all their children lived in it while he built above them. He finished the first floor first, they moved in there and then he built the second floor above them again. They tried to do the trailer thing and abandoned it quickly for the basement and never regretted it.


----------



## Tegerian (Mar 27, 2009)

Check out this site, you can find some good deals on trailers there every now and then. They had a ton of them on their recently, just have to wait for another run.

http://www.govsales.gov/html/index.htm


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

I thing that I have seen many times [both here in Maine and in rural California where we tried homesteading previously], is to buy a 40 ft trailer. A single-wide mobile home that is 20 years old. Set it on a pad, with well, septic, power and phone. Then build around it a pole barn, and wall that in [keeping the trailer's hitch sticking out one end to prove that it is still there]. Then each year extend the structure out in a direction, adding one room at a time. You can extend in three directions, while leaving the trailer's hitch untouched. Finally one year, they pull down the wall around the trailer's hitch and pull the trailer out.


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

We lived in our camper for the last 2 summers while I got the house closed-in. We rented in town for the winters....it was probably cheaper than paying the propane to heat the camper, and the lil' lady refused to use a frosted outhouse. Our best friends also did this about 10 years ago. The bought a new cheaper camper and took a loss when they sold it, I bought a vintage Airstream that was sound but need utility work. If we choose to sell it we should make several thousand dollars. Good luck and enjoy the process. Oh, make sure the camper has an awning. Not only will they double your summer living space, but it will be cooler, have a prettier view and relaxing under it will help you plan your next steps on the house.


----------



## Freeholder (Jun 19, 2004)

We lived in a small travel trailer and two tents for about six months or so while we built a house while our three daughters were small. It worked (except that we moved into the house before it was finished, and then nothing more ever got done to the house -- don't move into your new house until it is FINISHED!!!). Right now I'd be happy with nothing but a tent if I had my own land to put it on, and work on a cabin.

Kathleen


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I think it is a good idea and have some thoughts based on experience.

- Any timeframe or cost estimates should be increased by 50% minimum right now.

- Be very careful about where you place the trailer relative to where you want the house. Make sure it is well out of the way of where the house will be or where any development work will need to take place. It is critical that all of the placement issues be well thought out and planned - trailer, house, well, septic, electric, driveways etc.

- If you are entertaining thoughts about living in a pole building that will also be the main storage/work area for the property development, make sure you completely wall off the living area.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

I'd build a shop with a small apartment and live in it while you build. No loss at all that way, you can always use the guest quarters later!


----------



## Montanarchist (Feb 24, 2005)

BlueJuniperFarm said:


> We lived in a small travel trailer and two tents for about six months or so while we built a house while our three daughters were small. It worked (except that we moved into the house before it was finished, and then nothing more ever got done to the house -- don't move into your new house until it is FINISHED!!!). Right now I'd be happy with nothing but a tent if I had my own land to put it on, and work on a cabin.
> 
> Kathleen



This doesn't always happen. We moved in this fall and I did slow down from the hectic schedule I had to close it in, but I've still finished all the plumbing, wiring, bathroom (except tile), kitchen (except overhead cabinets), 90% of the insulation (to date), and 75% of our sheetrock (to date).


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

Me and the dogs have been in a fifth wheel for near 4 years. Looks like my house will start getting built this year.
While I don't have any regrets I sure hope I don't have to do it again.
Cold winters and hot summers being the main reasons.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

My sister and BIL are living in their 5th wheeler while rehabing a 16' x 80'. In West-central TN they are going through a 30-lb bottle of propane (for heat) in a couple of days. Two of the first things they got working in the mobile was a whirlpool bath and one of the new, taller, commodes. Barb said you don't know how wonderful it is to sit on a regular commode after using the one in the 5th wheeler for several weeks.

Were it me I'd site where you want to put in the house and then build/have built a detached 2 1/2 car garage. Have the opening put in for a garage door, but frame it in for now. Have plumbing for a small bathroom/shower stall and kitchen area in the garage slab. Connect it to what will eventually serve as a septic system, water and electric for the house. At your children's ages, bunk beds would serve them nicely, as would a fold-out couch for you.

When I lived in Ohio there was a company (Bullock Builders?) there which, if you have the slab down already, would put up an unfinished garage in about two days.

About ten years ago I had a local company (again, WC TN) put up a beam and metal siding shop building. About 25' x 50'. Four guys put it up over an existing slab in about a day and a half, which included scabbing it onto an existing two-car garage.

Places like Lowe's and Home Depot have kits for large outbuildings. Locally there are several places which sell (and will site) unfinished ones. Several could easily be made into cottages. Delivery, leveling and blocking is included in the purchase price.


----------



## harplade (Jul 14, 2005)

Caution!!! We did this for a year while we were building our house. Both of my children (2 and 7) had many respiratory problems while living in the trailer. I would do it again but I would pull every bit of carpet out and put linoleum or leave the plywood. I would also purchase one of the lights that clean mold out of the air conditioner system. From what we learned, the AC units are way bigger than square footage on trailers b/c of poor insulation, etc. So they keep the trailer cool but the excess coolness, moisture can grow mold in the ducting, etc
My daughter (13 now) still has asthma-there is a family history. My son never had another problem with bronchial stuff after we moved into our home with only wood floors.

Just food for thought-
It was definitely nice living on the land while building. We put ours on the site where we planned on a barn. Since we had to put in separate septic, we had all electricity and a clay foundation for a barn and an eventual mil apartment.
Good luck!


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

I also would go with the apartment in the barn. And once you were moved into the house, it could be made over into different things, like heated shop, or commercial kitchen, or just left as guest quarters.

To me a trailer is just a waste of time and resources. 

I know of someone in Hastings, NY (Northwest of Central Square on Route 11) that built an airplane hangar and put an apartment in it and used it while they built their house. 

Good luck.

Jennifer


----------



## Chickadeedee (Jan 28, 2009)

Are you confident you can sell the house you are currently living in? That would be a big issue where I live.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

We did the trailer/build thing. I'd do it again in a heartbeat. Nothing like being RIGHT THERE while building, then bop into the trailer for a meal/shower/rest, in addition to the money you'll save on a mortgage.

BUT one thing about used trailers.....buy something you can live with rather than brand new....and even then, you will likely take a beating on it unless you turn it into a rental, then junk it later. The market for used trailers is kinda slim.....especially slightly used ones you bought new. 

Reason is, most folks that buy a trailer to live in long term don't have any money, and the trailer sales place wraps the moving/setup/electric/water/sewage hookup all into the finance package so people can literally move in for about nothing.....whereas when they come to buy your slightly used one, they have to come up with couple grand for all that, and many can't.....Sooo....you MAY have to actually PAY to get rid of the thing ( we did...$1000 ) or figure out something else to do with it.....


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

TnAndy said:


> .Sooo....you MAY have to actually PAY to get rid of the thing ( we did...$1000 ) or figure out something else to do with it.....


Yep, I know a family that is in this situation right now. The have begun building their house and the mobile home they have lived in for the last several years is worthless as nobody wants one of those albatrosses. So it seems there may be fire happen and the rest torn down and either recycled or buried using the excavator.


----------



## Suburbman (Apr 9, 2009)

From a financial point, whether it's better to live at your current place or on site - you'll have to consider:

Living Costs - current total monthly costs to live where you are currently (mortgage, insurance, taxes, special assessments, association fees, elec, gas, sewer, phone, internet, anything else) versus estimated total monthly living costs on site

Housing Market - do you think your current house will significantly go up or down in price or ease of selling in 2 years

Automotive - cost of gas to/from work as well as trips to check up on construction; any difference in auto insurance based on annual millage and/or where car is garaged
There's certainly a lot of advantages in living on site while things are being built, especially since it doesn't sound like you'll be doing the building yourself. My dad had a new custom home built while he lived about 20 miles away. I can't tell you the number of times he'd come out on weekends to look at the progress only to find something had been done wrong. Or sometimes he'd take off work during the week and swing by unannounced only to discover there was no one or maybe just 1 guy working. A number of others building in the area had problems with thefts - a year after he had moved in, it made the local news that a house 1 block away had been built almost entirely out of stolen materials - the owner/builder, who was a general contractor, was arrested and charged with multiple counts of grand theft. The completion date kept getting pushed back for various reasons so eventually my dad had a phone installed on site (no cell service) so he could call the contractor on a daily basis and make sure there weren't any problems - that seemed to help, but one month he got a several hundred dollar phone bill from calls to phone-sex and other 900-lines.


----------



## Kragonfire (Apr 15, 2009)

check into shipping containers/used ISBUs. Once you get into a trailer/ Mobile home situation plan to build a house mode there is 1 drawback. You have a harder time getting rid of them. Mobile homes are the most toxic death traps.


----------



## willow_girl (Dec 7, 2002)

I would:

Build the pole barn, turn 1/2 of it into an apartment, and live in it while building the house; OR

Build the pole barn, buy a travel trailer or 5th wheel (should be able to get one cheap, given the state of the economy), park it inside the barn, and live in it while building. (The RV probably will have a higher resale value when you go to unload it than will a used mobile home.)


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

If you want to go the mobilehome route check into what take down, moving and set-up costs will be. Can run well into the thousands of dollars, particularly if a doublewide.


----------



## sunshinytraci (Oct 20, 2007)

We currently live in the living quarters we built in our pole barn. All we had to do was to provide plans that were up to the building codes for a residence in the whole structure of the building and in the parts we were going to live in. You need fire walls between your space and the rest of the building, ingress/egress windows, etc. It's very comfortable and we can build our house at our leisure; we are in no hurries to get out of a tiny, grubby place that we can't stand and we have no eyesore of an old mobile home to contend with. Then, once our house is built, we don't have to move anything and we have nice, detached mother-in-law quarters that visitors can stay in or we can rent out if need be. 

One thing though - if your pole building is large enough, see about getting attic trusses and making the living quarters upstairs to save space. I did this in one building but not in the other. I wish I had because I have all this lovely space but the only thing it will hold is the insulation. Even if you don't make living quarters in your building, I highly recommend attic trusses just for storage. It's amazing how much equipment and other stuff a homestead can collect over the years. They are not an awful lot more considering the building's entire cost.


----------

